# Not my little girl...but just ouch!



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Poor baby!


http://youtu.be/hUGTJ4Fk3PU

She was ok and went on to continue to compete,


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

lol aww. My dog runs into stuff all the time and doesn't even care.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I saw a video somewhere of the dog hitting hte top of the aframe and then trying to move forward like it was a dog walk. Dog landed on its chest and neck and MY heart stopped.


----------

